# Round 2



## POCKETWOCKET (Jun 12, 2004)

when?
i'm ready for the knockout punch :thumbsup:


----------



## CTWLSMIKE (Dec 4, 2003)

I say 5 hours 2 minutes and 30 seconds. 

Thanks for the contest.


----------



## jlambsr (Feb 13, 2005)

I like the roo better than the mantis


----------



## in2deep (Apr 23, 2005)

*DING DING*

(no kangaroos were hurt in the posting of this video.)


----------



## Kenny Kaos (Sep 28, 2001)

I feel the new logo is a perfect symbol of the new company... Bounce back fightning TL, I personally can't wait till I see what you have going on.


----------



## YellowBronc (Jul 12, 2005)

I cant wait to see the new stuff and I do like the Kangaroo boxer, seems appropriate :dude:


----------



## Captain Fred (Feb 19, 2000)

Bring them on!


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

I hope the first series will include a signature car, like the Monte Carlo (or whatever that is) with the mantis on it.


----------



## buzzinhornet (Jan 20, 2000)

dlw said:


> I hope the first series will include a signature car, like the Monte Carlo (or whatever that is) with the mantis on it.


I agree. And I hope Tom can revive the Mustang and VW releases. And if your listing Tom... The Lil' Red Wagon you had mocked up would be GREAT! 

GP


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

-----


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

Ok let recant all the rumors that we heard anout new JL slots over the past couple of years/

I remember reading that Tom wanted to re-release the Super II. That there were some Can Am bodies comming.

So what elese does everyone remember?

Roger Corrie


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

The Round 2 link gives me a message that says Bandwidth Limit Exceeded? There's nothing there yet! Check the site and tell me if I'm crazy...

--rick


----------



## buzzinhornet (Jan 20, 2000)

vaBcHRog said:


> Ok let recant all the rumors that we heard anout new JL slots over the past couple of years/
> 
> I remember reading that Tom wanted to re-release the Super II. That there were some Can Am bodies comming.
> 
> ...


This thread showed some nice prototypes: http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=114869&page=1 

GP


----------



## jlambsr (Feb 13, 2005)

...same message parkrndl...Last week, I emailed asking when the site would be updated to include information and such, I got a reply saying "in about a week or so" maybe it is coming now.......?


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

*I hope that they are updates the site... :freak: *

Scott



*Bandwidth Limit Exceeded*

The server is temporarily unable to service your request due to the site owner reaching his/her bandwidth limit. Please try again later. 

Apache/1.3.33 Server at www.round2corp.com Port 80


----------



## Al Markin (May 17, 2003)

Regardless of all the above mentioned ideas, I hope this project is available in a timely fashion!


----------

